# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  شكر وأقتراح ..عبدالمنعم سليمان محمد رفاعي

## عبدالمنعم رفاعي

[align=center] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أستاذتي الدكتورة شيماء نشكر سيادتكم على المجهود الذي تبذلونة من اجل خدمة الطلاب وعلى المنتدى المتميز 
أقترح على سيادتكم أقتراح متواضع وهو بعد اذن سيادتكم هو عمل أسألة تشمل المادة وتكون الأسألة شاملة بحيث أن لا يخرج منها اسألة الأمتحانات وبهذة الطريقة توفري على الطلبة الوقت 
تعلمين سيادتكم أننا نعمل وان طلبة التعليم المفتوح مسؤلين عن بيوت واعمال كثيرة
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
[/align]

----------


## dina fahmy

مشكووووووووووووووووووور

----------

